
Tamgu (탐구) a FIL Programming Language - clauderoux
TAMGU (탐구) is a programming language that combines functional, imperative and logical paradigms into a single formalism. The language has also been specially designed to simplify automatic annotation and data augmentation for Data Programming. 
Pre-comiled versions for Windows, Mac OS and Linux are available at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;naver&#x2F;tamgu&#x2F;releases.
======
Phithagoras
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good Show HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

